# Need help winning an argument with girlfriend....



## IanT (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok peoples... I have been on the quest to de-nasty-chemical my life and household... getting rid of things like bleach, and all the other nasty cleaners, and substituting them with something else....

.... which is the source of argumentation (is that a word?....**** if it isnt.... add it to your dictionaries, and reference me   ) lol.. with my girl... She is absolutely obsessed with bleach and all the nasty commercial cleaners, as she doesnt think anything else can clean.. she is REAL stubborn when it comes to stuff like this... 

I want to switch us over to using vinegar, which can clean in so many different ways...it makes my head spin, and to boot... I can add EO's to make it smell however she wants it to....

So my approach is to find research articles and/or other information (with good sources...because she wont believe me otherwise... Im talking FDA, govt websites, university research ... other respectable research sources..) which support the use of vinegar and talk about how good of a cleaner it is... a comparison to other cleaners on the market would be awesome tooo... like bleach kills x% bacteria and microbes, and vinegar kills x% bacteria and microbes, so I can do this lawyer style with so much evidence she cant possibly deny it.... lol

DID I MENTION THIS DRIVES ME FRIGGIN NUTS!?!?!?!

I love her but she is so stubborn sometimes.... so help me out peoples... help me WIN this argument lol


(ps shed kill me if she knew I posted this muahahhahahahaha)


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2010)

No.

Mwwwwwwaaaa-ha-ha...


----------



## IanT (Mar 22, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... dont take her siiiiiiiiiide lol


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe if you added a little orange eo to the vinegar she would go for it cause it would leave a fresh clean scent behind.


----------



## Deda (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the smell of bleach.  Sorry, it's just part of my DNA.  Bleached white sheets and a little lavender water sprayed on freshly ironed pillowcases are my nirvana.


----------



## carebear (Mar 22, 2010)

bleach is NOT nasty.  in fact, it's inactivated by contact with organic material.  so it's a very safe "chemical".  it does not leave toxic residue or contaminate the environment.

vinegar kills some germs, but it's a pretty crappy cleaner compared to bleach and other stuff (experience and research online tells me this - http://www.purdue.edu/envirosoft/housew ... search.htm)

girlfriend is right.  girlfriend wins.

but even if she were wrong, she'd win.


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> bleach is NOT nasty.  in fact, it's inactivated by contact with organic material.  so it's a very safe "chemical".  it does not leave toxic residue or contaminate the environment.
> 
> vinegar kills some germs, but it's a pretty crappy cleaner compared to bleach and other stuff (experience and research online tells me this - http://www.purdue.edu/envirosoft/housew ... search.htm)
> 
> ...





yeah i figured... she always wins.... 

That is kind of interesting, and thanks for the link... I didnt know that...  



> I love the smell of bleach. Sorry, it's just part of my DNA. Bleached white sheets and a little lavender water sprayed on freshly ironed pillowcases are my nirvana.




you sure you guys arent related?? cause I could swear she'd have typed the same thing... 


@tab... lol I dont think its the smell.. I think its more the thought of not cleaning absolutely everything it touches lol


----------



## donniej (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree that you're going to have a tough time building a case aganist bleach.  It's been in use forever, works well and (IMO) isn't a scary chemical.  

Bleach has actually been in use for cotton making for a few hundred years.  I don't blaim you for wanting to reduce your chemical exposure, but bleach isn't one I'd worry about.

And besides, what makes you think 5% acetic acid is any better?


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2010)

I HATE BLEACH!!  It makes me want to vomit!!  So...I'm with you.  I got the coolest book a couple months ago...CRAP!  I forget what it's called, but I'll post the title later tonite.  It has all sorts of homemade cleaning solutions...mostly using natural liquid soap, vinegar and baking soda...  One of the best things you can do for your house is to let it air out...open the windows and let the breaze blow through.  

I wish I could remember the title...but I love it...


----------



## vsavor (Mar 23, 2010)

This is quoted from Guide to Less Toxic Products, a Nova Scotia Environmental Health site. http://www.lesstoxicguide.ca/index.asp? ... ehold#blea



> Bleach
> 
> The main ingredient in chlorine bleach is sodium hypochlorite (chlorine added to lye.) Chlorine is toxic as a skin irritant, and by inhalation.  Sodium hypochlorite can create poisonous chlorine gas if mixed with ammonia (which may be an unlabeled ingredient in some cleaning products) or with vinegar. Workplace safety data sheets warn that sodium hypochlorite may be a neurotoxin and cause liver damage. People with chemical sensitivies report adverse reactions to minute quantities of chlorine.  Sodium hypochlorite readily combines with organic matter to form organochlorines which are highly toxic to aquatic life.
> 
> ...



Environmentally, bleach is irresponsible. It is overused in manufacturing and products often cause irritation to sensitive skin due to residue left from manufacturing.

If you check out the site above, you will find vinegar mentioned as a replacement for many products (not bleach) and is often mixed with other less or non toxic items like borax and washing soda.

I use vinegar to wash windows and mix it with egg to make a hair conditioner, when I need some. It is also good for cleaning drains when mixed with baking soda, and a 50/50 mix with water has completely replaced my shower cleaner spray.

Good luck with cleaning up the toxins. . . they are everywhere. But go easy on your girlfriend, your attitude made me want to side with her!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 23, 2010)

donny has spoken- let it be so.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> donny has spoken- let it be so.





IAN- I did want to mention...at least you have a girlfriend that cleans!!!!!!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 23, 2010)

And here's the book-finally remembered it...

Clean House, Clean Planet

http://www.amazon.com/Clean-House-Plane ... 0671535951

It's a great book.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's a site http://www.versatilevinegar.org/index.html. I love to use vinegar for cleaning.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a little late on this post, so I may sound redundant... I also think you will not win the fight lol.... Bleach is just a must! I say get all the natural alternatives you want, and throw away most of the other harsh products..... but you have to keep a bottle of bleach in the house, you just hafta lol


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Tabitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pshhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol  I CLEAN EVERYTHING-EVERY DAY!!!!!! lol

but I am lucky to have a girl like her.... we are good to eachother  despite these dumb little debate/arguments ....


lol

Okay shes got me...I lose, I'll admit it... at least I can try to convince her to only use bleach and not some other cleaners Im wary on... lol


.....

Donnie haaaaaaaaaas spoken lol

Thanks everyone for the feedback/2nd-10th opinions


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 24, 2010)

Now maybe I am a little (just a little) strange but to me NOTHING smells as clean as something that has been bleached!!!!!!


----------



## IanT (Mar 24, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Now maybe I am a little (just a little) strange but to me NOTHING smells as clean as something that has been bleached!!!!!!



lol nooo your not, I like the smell too.. and my girl is OBSESSED with it.. like I almost was looking into making a spoof bleach FO or parfume I could give to her (of course not containing bleach), because shed use it as parfume if she could lol. she looooooooooves it


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 25, 2010)

ROFL


----------



## ewepootoo (Mar 25, 2010)

Ian, You must realize that there is no such thing as winning an argument with a women or even changing her mind so you best get used to it before you tie the knot. A man once told me that his life would not be complete till he got married, he was right as when he got married he was finished. Steve.


----------



## IanT (Mar 25, 2010)

ewepootoo said:
			
		

> Ian, You must realize that there is no such thing as winning an argument with a women or even changing her mind so you best get used to it before you tie the knot. A man once told me that his life would not be complete till he got married, he was right as when he got married he was finished. Steve.



lol yeah... Thats what I am coming to realize lol...

On side note.... whats everyone think of Tattooed wedding bands (In addition to actual rings)... since Im a massage therapist, I cant always wear a ring...


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 26, 2010)

You could put it on a necklace during the week...


----------



## Healinya (Mar 26, 2010)

I liked the idea of tattooed wedding bands... until the novelty wore off... I don't suggest it (people _will_ make fun of you for it lol!!) My rings stay home and only get worn on the weekends, if I think to put them on.. Of course I've been married awhile now, I probably wouldn't have done that when we were newlyweds... oh well, I'm a bad wife lol.


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> You could put it on a necklace during the week...




yeah I was thinking of that tooo!!.... I like to have something there though  Im about symbolism lol


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Apr 7, 2010)

On the bleach topic I hate the stuff, it's too harsh for my lungs and I have also rushed an asthmatic to the hospital after it caused an attack. It's harsh!!! especially when your cleaning in small rooms like bathrooms and toilets. The old vinegar and bicarb needs a bit of extra elbow grease than the bleach but one thing it definitely wins over bleach is preventing mold from growing back, nothing like a good wipe over with vinegar for getting rid of that stuff. 

On the tattoo wedding, I definitely reckon wearing it on a necklace instead


----------

